# Swarm hanging outside on front of trap



## Michael Carnahan (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Question on Bee Swarm hanging outside on the front of the trap*

They will move in, most likely by this evening. Congratulations on your new swarm.


----------



## SubwayRocket (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: Question on Bee Swarm hanging outside on the front of the trap*

Thanks. This is my second one caught. First time trying. Lotta fun. How long should I leave it up ?


----------



## SubwayRocket (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: Question on Bee Swarm hanging outside on the front of the trap*



Michael Carnahan said:


> They will move in, most likely by this evening. Congratulations on your new swarm.





SubwayRocket said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Should I leave them in place a few days to build up comb and start laying ?
> 
> ...


----------



## MichiganMike (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Question on Bee Swarm hanging outside on the front of the trap*

I hope the other posters are right, however I had a swarm hang on a trap last year and then flew off. So it is not a sure thing that they will enter. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Question on Bee Swarm hanging outside on the front of the trap*

Every year I would catch one or two like this. If they make comb they seem to use it.

Most of that was brood. They did start to work one frame inside the box.


----------



## SubwayRocket (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: Question on Bee Swarm hanging outside on the front of the trap*

Nope. They moved on. They drew a little wax on the front where the swarm was hanging, they drew a little comb on this frame and this small cluster of bees , also a similar size small cluster on the inside front wall of the box . I took out the baggie with the LGO cotton ball , also removed the LGO Q-tips .


----------



## MichiganMike (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Question on Bee Swarm hanging outside on the front of the trap*

I am not surprised, as I mentioned earlier the same thing happened to me. In the future if I have a swarm hanging on one of my traps I will capture them and hive them.


----------



## SubwayRocket (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: Question on Bee Swarm hanging outside on the front of the trap*



MichiganMike said:


> I am not surprised, as I mentioned earlier the same thing happened to me. In the future if I have a swarm hanging on one of my traps I will capture them and hive them.


 I hear ya . I posted , kept trying to get advice but no responses to my question...so I left it be. I may have had a chance to go back there after work or next morning and drop them into a cardboard box ...owell...live and learn. I definitely learned something. Meanwhile the other trap I caught and hived a swarm off about 8 days ago is teeming with bees . idk if they are stragglers from the swarm I caught or what. I did take that trap down just before dark, when I didnt see bees coming or going anymore. Maybe I'll take that trap down tomorrow morning very early and have a look.


----------

